# Length of hang on filter tube?????



## Soup3777 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have 3 hand on filters. All 3 have extensions that allow the tubes to reach near the bottom of the tank.

If the water in the tanks are full... is it better to have filter without extensions or filter with the extensions that reach the bottom.

it seems to work fine without the extensions, but wondering if it filters better with extensions reaching the bottom.


thanks,
sean


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep them longer as it will turn over better that way.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I always prefer to have the tube as long as possible in my tanks. In my experience it helps circulate the water better since it is pulling from the bottom of the tank and returning at the top.


----------

